# Help - Should I purchase a 9-month-old Maltese



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi, 

I am going to look at a 9-month-old Maltese as a companion to my 9-month-old Bella, also a Maltese. The male has been neutered, and has a microchip implant. The owner also carries pet insurance as do I. So she seems responsible

The woman is selling the male because she says she is traveling a lot more now and does not like to board the dog. Now that is a good story, but being of a suspicious nature, I cannot imagine how anyone can give up any animal unless there are temperment or behavior problems. 

I did ask if the male marked territory in the house and she said no. Supposedly the dog is very playful and friendly. My plan is to take Bella there this evening to see if the two hit it off.

Any other questions I should be asking in making this decision? 

My dilemma is compounded by the fact that the breeder of Bella has a potentially available female, but I won't know if she is willing to sell it until Tuesday of this coming week. The female appears to be undersized as is Bella. That is the reason for the sale

This second female is even more expensive than Bella and the available male costs about half of what Bella cost.

Pros for the male are that he is close to the same age as Bella. Bella is 11 days older. He is already neutered to I would not have that worry or expense and he is a less expensive purchase. 

Pros for the female are that I trust the breeder's judgement since Bella is a beautiful result of that judgement, but she is alot more expensive, and she is still very much a puppy. Also I don't know if the breeder will sell her.

I guess I am leaning toward the male, but would appreciate input on this decision.

Thank you. 

Sharon


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Do you think the person with the male will wait for you to decide if you leave them a deposit? If it were me, I would question the medical history of the male...pet insurance or not. I tend to be cautious and stick with what I know, so in that situation, I would be more likely to go with another pup from my breeder. Good luck.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Also find out where she got the male maltese from. If it was a pet store, puppymill, or byb there is a higher chance of medical problems in the future.

I would ask for the name of her vet and call and find out if there have been any problems.

I would be cautious and do some checking before you decide either way.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 20 2005, 01:22 PM
> *Do you think the person with the male will wait for you to decide if you leave them a deposit?  If it were me, I would question the medical history of the male...pet insurance or not.  I tend to be cautious and stick with what I know, so in that situation, I would be more likely to go with another pup from my breeder.  Good luck.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63834*


[/QUOTE]

I am cautious too. 

I though about having her sign a sales agreement to the effect that the puppy is in good health at the time of the sale and that I have 48 hours (not including the weekend) from time of purchase to have a licensed veterinarian examine the dog. If the dog is found in unaceptable health and the animal is returned to the seller within 24 hours of the exam, the seller will refund to me the purchase price of the dog.

I really would like to request access to the dogs medical records, but am very concerned about offending the current owner. Is there a tactful way to do this?

Thanks.

Sharon


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shareyn+May 20 2005, 01:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am cautious too. 

I though about having her sign a sales agreement to the effect that the puppy is in good health at the time of the sale and that I have 48 hours (not including the weekend) from time of purchase to have a licensed veterinarian examine the dog. If the dog is found in unaceptable health and the animal is returned to the seller within 24 hours of the exam, the seller will refund to me the purchase price of the dog.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63837
[/B][/QUOTE]
That sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 20 2005, 01:22 PM
> *Do you think the person with the male will wait for you to decide if you leave them a deposit?  If it were me, I would question the medical history of the male...pet insurance or not.  I tend to be cautious and stick with what I know, so in that situation, I would be more likely to go with another pup from my breeder.  Good luck.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63834*


[/QUOTE]

I did ask her where the puppy came from and specifically asked if it came from a puppy mill. She said no that she had bought it from a breeder in Minnesota. She could not remember the name, but apparently the dog was mailed to Va.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shareyn+May 20 2005, 01:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did ask her where the puppy came from and specifically asked if it came from a puppy mill. She said no that she had bought it from a breeder in Minnesota. She could not remember the name, but apparently the dog was mailed to Va.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63839
[/B][/QUOTE]
That doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't a puppymill. Ask how old the puppy was when she got it.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 20 2005, 01:35 PM
> *Also find out where she got the male maltese from.  If it was a pet store, puppymill, or byb there is a higher chance of medical problems in the future.
> 
> I would ask for the name of her vet and call and find out if there have been any problems.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I just called the seller back and asked if she would be will to provide a statement from her vet that the dog was in good health. She is will to do that and will call me back as to when the vet can see the dog.

Sharon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would absolutely not purchase this dog without a couple hours "trial period" in your home. Before I got Catcher, I almost purchased a six-month-old neutered male from an acquaintance and asked if i could bring him home for a couple hours, which I did. Kallie was totally afraid of him and the first thing he did when he came in the house was to start marking my furniture. I packed him up and took him home.

Also, being the same age as Bella is not necessarily an advantage. You'll end up with two 14-year olds... I like a little distance between the ages, myself.

A red flag is that she does not know the name of her breeder. How could she purchase a puppy less than a year ago and not know the name of the breeder... That is impossible, IMHO.

I know it is tempting because he is trained and neutered, but I would definitely wait on the girl from your breeder.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shareyn+May 20 2005, 01:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did ask her where the puppy came from and specifically asked if it came from a puppy mill. She said no that she had bought it from a breeder in Minnesota. She could not remember the name, but apparently the dog was mailed to Va.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63839
[/B][/QUOTE]

She couldnt remember the name of the breeder? Can she get it and give it to you? Then you could look up info on the breeder as well. She might not want to do that for a couple of reasons, one being that the breeder might have a contract that she returns the puppy to her if she cant keep it. I would assure her that you wont mention her name if you call the breeder, that you just want to investigate for yourself. I dont think she should be offended if you do this or ask for the medical records. If she is, then I would suspect she is hiding something. 

Good luck on whatever you decide


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

People do give up wonderful, loving furbabies for all sorts of reasons: marriage, having a baby, moving to an apartment with no pets allowed, incompatibility with other pets or family members, not enough time to spend with them. Petfinder has so many listings for so many abandoned or unwanted purebred babies just waiting for that perfect home. So I wouldn't be suspicious of the giving up of the baby for lack of time and being away, although other things might set of red flags for you.

Shrek was a returnee--and that's how we got him. He was incompatible with the first family that bought him. Lucky us, because he is absolutely perfect for us. He is the sweetest angel--and I am so glad that he didn't get along with the other family's dog ('cos he gets along great with ours).









Adopting any dog, any age, has it's risks. 
Why don't you see how he gets along with yours in neutral territory, ask the owner to visit and see how he acts in your home. Then decide...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I agree with getting the breeder's name before she sells you the dog....now that I think of it, most legit breeders REQUIRE in their sales contract that the dog be returned to them if the owner cannot care for or does not want the dog. I would be very cautious here. Maybe some of the breeders can chime in on this one....


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I just want to add that any dog (male and female) can mark in an unfamiliar house, faced with strange people and strange smells and dogs, and their familiar owner nowhere in sight. It doesn't necessarily mean that the dog will continue to mark. 
Just my two cents--I am all for giving older puppies and dogs a chance!
Quincymom


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Turn the decision around and put yourself in the seller's shoes. If you were selling reluctantly and only because of traveling too much, how would you feel about a buyer asking you those questions? If it were me, I'd be darn glad that the potential buyer took such an interest. I wouldn't mind at all offering any information and I bet you wouldn't either so if this buyer seems reluctant to work with you, I would pass up on the male. I mean, if God forbid I had to get rid of one of my dogs, I would be so stinkin' picky about the buyer. I would only want a buyer who seemed honestly interested in making a life long commitment to my dog and who asked a bazillion questions.

I hope that made a shred of sense. LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

In a survey of breeders and people showing Maltese that I read recently, about 99% said they prefer a male. They said they are better natured and easier to train, easier in the show ring and less bitchy than a female, and even more loveable. I know there are lots of you with females that aren't going to agree, but that's the way the survey came out. Quincey's mom is right about a dog marking in a strange house. I would give one a chance to realize it's home before rushing it off. Frosty does raise his leg on things outside, but never inside. He's an exception with his leg raising........most dogs neutered by 6 mo. squat like a female.

As for the puppy you are considering.....I would be very wary of someone who doesn't know who the breeder was, and a breeder who doesn't want to dog back.







Other than that if you like the dog and he fits with your family, and you talk to his current vet as well as your own, I think if the price is also right, I'd seriously consider it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@May 21 2005, 06:55 PM
> *Quincey's mom is right about a dog marking in a strange house.  I would give one a chance to realize it's home before rushing it off.  Frosty does raise his leg on things outside, but never inside. He's an exception with his leg raising........most dogs neutered by 6 mo. squat like a female.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64161*


[/QUOTE]

In my example, I found out that the dog had been neutered at under 5 months because he was already marking in the home and that it was a chronic problem. AND the big red flag for me, that I forgot to mention, was that he had been purchased at Petland! I was actually considering overlooking that (in a moment of insanity) if he and Kallie really got along well, etc.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Well Topper is home with us. I took Bella, our Malt, and my Daughter to check Topper out and It was love at first sight for both Bella and Topper. Very Sweet, social and friendly little animal. Bella has been so starved for a puppy playmate she could just not get enough of Topper. It was wonderful to watch.

When I had my Weimaraner we used to go to the park every evening so he could play with his puppy playmates. Unfortunately, because of Bella's size that is not an option where I live and more sadly the neighborhood is full of large dogs so there is no dog I can invite over to play. She really ached for a companion. I know this because she used to drag me over to a neighbors house everytime we went out just to stand outside the fenced yard and bark. Also she liked to have me push the chair next to the window in my bedroom so she could watch our next door neighbors dog when he was out. I knew I had to do something.

It is interesting to see the personality differences between Bella and Topper. Bella is a true diva - pick her up and she is happy to fall asleep in your arms. Put down a pillow and that is where she chooses to rest. Put her on my bed and she climbs to the highest pillow to perch. She turns her nose up at food. 

Topper is more like well how should I say this -- a regular dog. He absolutely adores my daughter, who is who I got Bella for, but Bella prefers my company. Topper follows my daughter everywhere, much to her delight and mine.

Now while the woman who I bought Topper from said she got him from a breeder, and I do think she really believe that, I looked the name up on line today and where she purchsed Topper has a lot of different breeds for sale --so I would guess Topper may actually be a puppy mill dog. But at this point it doesn't matter.

So far it looks like the right decision. I do need one more bit of help though -- how can I encourage him to come down stairs? He is larger than Bella and she has no problem navigating them. Topper is afraid. We do have two little stairs on the lower level separating the living room from the dining room and he has managed to go down those, but the 11 step staircase to the upper level is too big a challenge for him. I did try to coax with dog food this morning when I knew he was hungry, but still no go.

Thanks for all your input.

Sharon 

P.S. Have not seen any marking yet.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide was fearless about our stairs, Shrek was terrified of them.

We encouraged him to go both up and down by carrying all the way except:

first for the last step, having him take the last step up or down himself
then, making that two steps, 
then, three
all this over about a week or ten days.

Suddenly, one day he did it himself and races up and down since then.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@May 23 2005, 09:00 AM
> *Sylphide was fearless about our stairs, Shrek was terrified of them.
> 
> We encouraged him to go both up and down by carrying all the way except:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks you. That sounds like a great idea. I will try again first thing tomorrow morning when he is really hungry. 

Sharon


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My mom taught Lexi how to do the steps by putting her on the middle step. She just wanted to see if she could do it (she was right next to Lexi). At first Lexi was kind of scared but with some encouragment she went up a stair and then another. Within an hour she was running up and down the stairs. She still desn't like wooden stairs and refuses to do them.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad you found the right little guy for you and your family! Congratulations!!














As for stairs, Beastie goes up stairs, but refuses to come down.








I guess we've got some work to do.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shareyn+May 23 2005, 09:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you. That sounds like a great idea. I will try again first thing tomorrow morning when he is really hungry. 

Sharon
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64434
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your idea is working. Topper went down the last three stairs to the staircase this morning. You could see the struggle deep within him, but he was able to do it. Then he went back and then back down and then back up and then -- well you get it. Just 3 stairs but a very big step. Thanks.

Sharon


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@May 23 2005, 10:42 PM
> *I'm so glad you found the right little guy for you and your family! Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you. I am really delighted with our new family member. And so happy the two malts really, really like each other. 

Sharon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow....what a great ending to your story!! That is wonderful that it worked out so well..... !! Congratulations on the new family member!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

im so pleased everything worked out with topper









can we see a pic now??


----------

